# Sad story



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Might be similar in a way to what some of us have. Quite sad. Putting this here as I've never previously heard of the condition and may be useful for diagnosing to others.
www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5162175/Ex-Man-City-player-talks-girlfriend-kills-herself.html


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

This is so sad. I always wonder where I'd be without the stable economic situation that I have.
The sad part is that saying she had what she had was probably too embarrassing to be even mentioned in the article.
If only we could get properly diagnosed and treated, there would be more knowledge to it.
I can't even begin to imagine how it feels for a girl to have Lg. Men are easier with these kind of dirt. For a beautiful girl it must be terrible.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I've considered that too. It's absolutely negative quality of life, and we all feel helpless. I'm just too afraid to go through with it.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Doctors don't take us seriously.

Employers want nothing to do with us.

Having a social life is out of the question.

Without a cure, how is this supposed to end?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wolf, Im a freshman in college and Im setting myself up now to get an Online job in case i cant cure this because theres no way Im gonna work an office job with this. Atleast we all have each other to get through this sh**. Just keep fighting for a cure.


----------

